# 2 Stage Snow Thrower Storm 5024



## cowboyup910

Hello all,

Last winter I left gas in the motor through out the year. Very stupid, but this was my first blower.

When I tried to start this year it won't turn over. Took spark plugs out and they still spark. 

What other things can I try, its was brand new last year. I'm new to this. 

Kind regards,


----------



## dakota60

You will likely have to disassemble and clean your carburetor. Depending on the engine you have, this shouldn't be a difficult job. Oh and drain all old gas and replace.


----------



## indypower

I agree with Dakota. Your carb is varnished up inside.


----------



## cowboyup910

I was afraid of this. What do some of you do in the winter to protect it from happening.


----------



## BOSMECH

I drain all the fuel and remove the float bowl and drain it also.
Then put just a small amount of oil in the cylinder and pull the start cord to get the oil all in the cylinder and then put her away for the year.


----------



## Oldphil

Did you leave the tank full? I just worked on one that filled the cylinder and crank case full of full, it to would not turn over because it was hydro locked. Pull the spark plug see if it will turn over, if it does drain the crank case put new oil in and turn it over without allowing it to start to lube things up before it starts.


----------



## BLUEGUY

I always leave my fuel in during an off season. A little shot of sta-bil into the fuel can after I fill them- that's all. I usually use starting fluid with the prime for the first start in my two cycles. I am usually 5-6 months between use. The gas in the sealed cans seem to be fine. Maybe the reason is I always bite the bullet and use premium fuel in my machines or I'm just lucky.


----------



## stripedbass

stabil marine grade (the blue one) in every gas jug. EVERY TIME and no problems.


----------



## 2cycled fruitcake

asked a reputable source........sta-bil has alcohol, which actually attracts water...
so does that junk called heet.
...i drain&dry stuff before it goes away for off season,& use fogging oil in the cylinder...

run stuff with seafoam no probs, chemtool b-12 is very effective too


----------

